# Four Rivers Lottery



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Snake river.....I'll take it! Anyone know if "funbags" is available to haul my shitter?

Edit;and my brother just won a Selway....startin off to be a good Friday.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Where are you looking? Current reservations? If that is where to find it, I got skunked.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Under "lottery applications"....


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Login and click on 'lottery applications' on the left.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I guess Idaho doesn't want any of my money this year. Sh!t, again.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Looks like the "Denied" emails just went out.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Denied. Denied. Denied. That is really not a fun way to start your morning...


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

denied for the MF again.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Picked up a late August MF, wahoo!!


----------



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

Rejected


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Skunked again...


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Mid August Main Salmon!


----------



## davedlg (May 22, 2007)

Denied. Denied. Denied.


----------



## afaust (Jun 14, 2010)

denied


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Winner winner selway river.

June 30. Don't suppose I'll be seeing any of you chumps there..since I gots the only permit that day.:mrgreen:


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

Denied, on both MF and Selway. But was going for "prime season" dates for bigger water. Will probably go self-support on Selway when it's over 6ft. anyway.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Group of 20+ family/friends all skunked on MFS and Main Salmon permits for mid to late July, lower water, kid friendly runs. About a 1 in 100 odds of drawing for those dates based on 2010 stats. Ugh!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

WyoPadlr- It's easy to pick up high water Selway dates, you just have to want to run the Selway at high water 

I got double denied.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Denied for the Main Salmon.... Hope my buddy pulls one out of the hat!


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

no dice


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

To those looking for Main Salmon permits. Those are super easy to pick up as cancellations, if you put in the time to constantly check the website. 3 weeks before is key, as that is the deadline for cancellations and most people wait until the last minute.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Denied, Denied, Denied, But wait HA! Middle in mid Aug... Yahoo!


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

That should read Main in mid Aug. Fingers not talking to brain!!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I am on MFS 6/27 yah baby!


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sunked. Have rig, will carry beer ;-)


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

denied for the nth year in a row.
should have gone with my original September plan.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

*Ahhh. You got my 27th date.*



dirtbagkayaker said:


> I am on MFS 6/27 yah baby!


Need a beerhauler??


----------



## mommydevo (Jun 5, 2009)

Denied. And all my friends. I still hold hope for a cancellation on the Main.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Also DENIED !!!!!!!!!!
Ten years straight, and no permit in the lottery.
But, somehow we manage to do the Main Salmon every summer..... God Bless Those Cancellations. And God Bless the late season Middle Fork permit that we already have.
Also got a Deso permit for late April..... no stinking skeeters then.
KJ


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*1st time winner*

Ok, got a June Snake through Hells and my bud grabbed the Selway in June as well. This was our 1st time in lottery so was it the Luck of the Irish or do they weight more on 1st timers? I'm guessing that Hells canyon to Pittsburg Landing might be a bit of a bore for us kayakers, and that we might be nuts to raft/kayak Selway 1st week of June in high water. Bueler, anyone...


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just got a Main Fork permit for July 14...anyone pull a Middle Fork permit the week before and want to link up for some Idaho river madness??


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Skunked out on all three permits. My first year applying as well but no luck.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, nothing better than late August MF: at least you won't have to worry about being done early with the river each day (read: rocks, pole rafting, etc.)  Still jealous as I got nothing from 4-rivers this year, either...


----------



## Riff Raft (Aug 13, 2009)

hahahaha y'all got DENIED cause i got them alllll.................


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

suigeneris said:


> Ok, got a June Snake through Hells and my bud grabbed the Selway in June as well. This was our 1st time in lottery so was it the Luck of the Irish or do they weight more on 1st timers? I'm guessing that Hells canyon to Pittsburg Landing might be a bit of a bore for us kayakers, and that we might be nuts to raft/kayak Selway 1st week of June in high water. Bueler, anyone...


Nice; lucky you. Selway in 1st week of June could be rowdy, especially if your rafters aren't used to that kind of continuous big water. We did it last year 6/11 launch and it was just over 5ft. Rafters were tested hard, even before the Moose Juice, and we flipped one in Double Drop that went 5mi by itself inverted. No major damage or losses, just hard to catch up to it in that section. It could be higher this year, since the snowpack is already better, but you might luck out and hit it in the 4's, too. Anything over 5 is full-on for rafts and self-support kayaking is always an option.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

So I'm guessing if anyone actually drew a permit this year they must be keeping it close to their chest.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what it means and what is the procedure for securing a date when it says, W: Available at the Facility
Do you have to call the Forest Service office?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

rrb3 said:


> Just got a Main Fork permit for July 14...anyone pull a Middle Fork permit the week before and want to link up for some Idaho river madness??


The Middle is the Fork. We usually just call it the Main Salmon since it's the main vein, not a fork. FWIW.



WyoPadlr1 said:


> Nice; lucky you. Selway in 1st week of June could be rowdy, especially if your rafters aren't used to that kind of continuous big water. We did it last year 6/11 launch and it was just over 5ft. Rafters were tested hard, even before the Moose Juice, and we flipped one in Double Drop that went 5mi by itself inverted. No major damage or losses, just hard to catch up to it in that section. It could be higher this year, since the snowpack is already better, but you might luck out and hit it in the 4's, too. Anything over 5 is full-on for rafts and self-support kayaking is always an option.



Most everything was pretty high right around then. Very long cold spring with lots of precip = more water in June. Then add in that week of hot weather on top of the rain and it got big. 

I thought 4.5 to 5 feet was an awesome level. It definitely starts you puckering above that, but some drops (Double drop for one) actually seem to get easier. 

Such a great river. Congrats man.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

rwhyman said:


> Does anyone know what it means and what is the procedure for securing a date when it says, W: Available at the Facility
> Do you have to call the Forest Service office?


I was wondering about that myself???? I'm guessing it's some kind of computer screw-up, and means nothing. But I could be wrong.
KJ


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

rwhyman said:


> Does anyone know what it means and what is the procedure for securing a date when it says, W: Available at the Facility
> Do you have to call the Forest Service office?


This must be a mistake. Give me your acct info with recreation.gov. I'll be happy to make the call for you and get this all cleared up.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

rwhyman said:


> Does anyone know what it means and what is the procedure for securing a date when it says, W: Available at the Facility
> Do you have to call the Forest Service office?


 
For campsite reservations it means "walkup". Not available for reservation, first come gets it.

For river permits, I have no idea.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Great! I'll send you a PM with the info plus a certified check for $3500.00 to cover the cost of the transfer.




slamkal said:


> This must be a mistake. Give me your acct info with recreation.gov. I'll be happy to make the call for you and get this all cleared up.


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

MF denied. June 21 main


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

Skunked as well.
Will haul gear, willing to cook, even take groover duty if required. Yeah, I know what it written on my forehead right now but I wanna play.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

tripple said:


> Skunked as well.
> Will haul gear, willing to cook, even take groover duty if required. Yeah, I know what it written on my forehead right now but I wanna play.


That would be "Camp Whore"


----------



## whitewaterboy307 (May 16, 2010)

I got a MAIN permit for July 23. Does anyone have good links to river info, campsites etc?


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

Whitewater Rafting Campsites | Resources for Planning Rafting Trips is a good resource


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

How about Snake info? Any links, advice?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

miker said:


> How about Snake info? Any links, advice?



^^^^^^^^^

Look above one post. Click link. Find Snake River.

Tip head back. Enjoy cold frost brewed refreshment.

Oh wait, that was a beer commercial.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

*I love my friends!*

Got invited on a Selway in early June and Hells Canyon in August!!!!

Will probably turn down the Selway this go round, but hot and lazy Snake here I come!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Kendi said:


> .....Will probably turn down the Selway this go round.....


Why? The Selway in early June should be on the down side of the peak. It almost always peaks mid to late May. It is one of the best. 

Do it if you can. The Snake will always be there, hot and lazy waiting for you. An early June invite on the Selway is looking being hit on by a super model. You just don't say no.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

until you find out she has the clap


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

.


slamkal said:


> until you find out she has the clap


dude - in my fantasy where a super model hits on me, she does not have the clap.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

that's why its called a fantasy


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

June 20th Main salmon flows? anybody have an idea? I'm assuming it will be on the way down, but "from where" is the question... purely a guessing game at this point?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

OleMissBoater said:


> June 20th Main salmon flows? anybody have an idea? I'm assuming it will be on the way down, but "from where" is the question... purely a guessing game at this point?


yeah last year we didn't have snowpack until I picked up a May 16 Middle Fork. Then it proceeded to snow and rain right until we launched. Lucked out with good weather on the trip. Got back to Stanley and had to shovel six inches of snow out of my trailer. Ten days later everything went to flood stage runoff with the ensuing shit storms. That was the MF but the Main did a huge spike in June too. 

Very too early to say anything.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

carvedog said:


> yeah last year we didn't have snowpack until I picked up a May 16 Middle Fork. Then it proceeded to snow and rain right until we launched. Lucked out with good weather on the trip. Got back to Stanley and had to shovel six inches of snow out of my trailer. Ten days later everything went to flood stage runoff with the ensuing shit storms. That was the MF but the Main did a huge spike in June too.
> 
> Very too early to say anything.


I went up there for a June 5 MFS launch that didn't happen because that was peak day at 8'+ The main was over 10' at the ramp gauge at corn creek & we bailed on that too.

just hurry up and wait at this point.a


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*selway*

Yes, I'm the lucky amigo of a friend who got the Selway FIRST try. But being newbies to that stretch, we be wondering if any rafting gear haulers want to join the ride. We will be coming from CO & Utah with kayaks and plan on getting er done in 3 days. Put-in is June 8th. Of course, we would provide all beer and sustenance.

Rich


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Not doing the Selway because of the date. Kids are still in school and I apparently am not allowed to duct tape them to their beds for a week while I go rafting.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow that sounds like fun and such a difficult river to pull a permit. But why such a short trip? Its too long of a drive from Portland to consider such a brief run. Sure you won't have problems finding someone interested. Let me know if you change your mind we'd supply a large gear hauling cat and a 13 ' s/b


----------

